# Pelican Elite Cooler vs Yeti Cooler what do you think?



## outdoorsmanjimjo

http://www.pelicancases.com/pelican-vs-yeti-s/141.htm

Pelican is American made and limited lifetime warranty, thicker insulation, Yeti has a 5 yr warranty and is made over seas.


----------



## RogerB

last time I spoke with anyone at Yeti HQ was a few years back. At the time Yeti was made in Iowa, Illinois and the Philippines. I have one - it's now 7 years old and still works just fine. Pelican looks interesting though


----------



## sharksurfer66

From the info you gave, sounds like you answered your own question.... Buy American.


----------



## BigBuck

*Coolers*

You may also want to consider Brute Boxes. Made in America and cheaper, with thicker insulation as well. I love mine.
BB


----------



## nate56

Only problem is getting them in a timely manner...yeti is 2 weeks out on getting my orders with some of the bigger coolers taking longer...pelican is month to month and a half out on filling my orders....


----------



## Reel Hooker

Plenty of us have Brute Boxes available........!


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings

love my brute cooler!


----------



## weedeater

How do prices compare for Yeti, pelican and Brute?


----------



## sea sick

The Pelican website shows the 35qt cooler at 32lbs,another site shows it at 28lbs. Add 10lbs of ice and a 12pack of drinks to it and you better have your jock strap on tight to lift that little sucker. Hope its stationary haha

Never thought I'd see a cooler with only a 12 pack of drinks and ice weigh close to 60 lbs. Thats for the young bucks to lift up.


----------



## Folsetth

What do I think? I think they are both overpriced!


Sent from somewhere in Texas.


----------



## NitroNX898

After 15 days and over 1100 miles and no ice added.








And way less than yeti.


----------



## Reel Hooker

If a Brute cooler says 50qt / 75qt etc......then you have just that! Go figure the LxWxD of the "other" leading cooler, then do the same with the Brute. The calculation may just surprise you.


----------



## RED DOG OUTFITTERS

For durability and to act as a sturdy piece of equipment on your boat, yeti is great as well as the Brute. But as far as keeping stuff cold and longevity of ice, they are overstated and OVER PRICED. 
I did the side by side test with igloo and coleman vs Yeti.. Everything was the same..seasoned both before the test and so on and so on...yeti kept ice in cube form for approx 3 hrs longer.. Worth the money?? Hell no.. 
Couple that with the fact that you have to worry about it being in the back of your truck or in your boat waiting for the thieves at night..a lot easier to replace a $70 Igloo or Coleman than a $400 Yeti..
All hype and a company that was formed w blood money and now made oversees.
Be Old School and go American..

Nuff said


----------



## BigAL33

Yeti, it keeps the mountains blue!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jock Ewing

Yeti coolers are a man's version of Jimmy Choo shoes.


----------



## SurfShark

Seen the new Pelican coolers at an electronic store in Beaumont. They were substantially cheaper than the Yeti and just as well built. American made and lifetime warranty! Gettn ready for the pelican?? used to be yeti!


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings

Brute 75 is still cheaper than the pelican, I did some research before I committed! I can't post pics, or dont know how, or else I would.


----------



## Bird

Jock Ewing said:


> Yeti coolers are a man's version of Jimmy Choo shoes.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Only problem I have with Igloo's are the cheap hinges and latches. If they'd upgrade those it would be the best cooler out there. I have a small Yeti and I really like it but it sure is a big heavy cooler with not a lot of storage space for it's size.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited

*Coolers*

Totally Agree!!!!!!!!!



RED DOG OUTFITTERS said:


> For durability and to act as a sturdy piece of equipment on your boat, yeti is great as well as the Brute. But as far as keeping stuff cold and longevity of ice, they are overstated and OVER PRICED.
> I did the side by side test with igloo and coleman vs Yeti.. Everything was the same..seasoned both before the test and so on and so on...yeti kept ice in cube form for approx 3 hrs longer.. Worth the money?? Hell no..
> Couple that with the fact that you have to worry about it being in the back of your truck or in your boat waiting for the thieves at night..a lot easier to replace a $70 Igloo or Coleman than a $400 Yeti..
> All hype and a company that was formed w blood money and now made oversees.
> Be Old School and go American..
> 
> Nuff said


----------



## Timemachine

I have followed many test by individuals and am sticking to my Coleman Marine boxes. I just need the icechest to keep stuff cold for a day or 2. This bit about keeping ice for a week with 15 beers in it just don't fit into my style of outdoor fun. I'm with Red Dog on this one!


----------



## Game-Over

I have multiple Yetis, even use some down in the lazz to store ice for days offshore. They are very durable, but I agree with RDO. Unless you keep them closed, they really don't hold ice much longer than their competitors. 

I'd be really interested in the Pelicans if they have the pressure relief valve like the Pelican Cases. I've added one to a couple of Yetis, makes it easier for the wife to grab me a beer! lol.


----------



## texasislandboy

I just got one of those pelican box coolers I think its a 65Q I am very happy with it. seems built very well.


----------



## outdoorsmanjimjo

*Pelican Elite Cooler 35qt*

I bought a 35 QT for $ 177.00 delivered to my front door, love the cooler so far, heavy duty, very well made.


----------



## Mr Duck

got 75 Brute - I am satisfied - what it and probably these high end chests do is save ice runs especially if you are in somewhat remote areas which is where we tend to find ourselves


----------



## PenaII

both good, yeti latches has less parts to malfunction


----------



## BigBuck

*Brute*

We used to camp for 4-5 days on the Gosher islands off the Lousiana coast. We had a tough time keeping ice to ice our trout and reds. I would have loved to have my 155 Brute cooler, it would have saved a few runs to find shrimpers to buy ice. It was 54 miles back to Hopedale, so too far for just ice. These high-end coolers shine in those remote areas to keep game cold or keep ice, as Mr. Duck said.
Bb


----------



## geezuphosdn

I got my Yeti 75 for $300 brand new, which is alot less than the Pelican of the same size.


----------



## bigfishtx

Just bought an igloo Yukon, and it is a better built cooler than my Yetti. HEB plus has the 50 quart for less than $300


----------



## Wet_Willie

I have a 45 qt. Pelican. Great with coldness and tough as **** but stinkin' heavy. And I really don't like how they're bulky and funny shaped. Mine decided to leave the truck at about 55 MPH and rolled into bar ditch. I don't work for Pelican And can honestly say that one handle had come open but the other one stayed latched. NOTHING CAME OUT!!!!!!! 
And not gonna say who left it on the tool box!


----------



## kweber

they all tend to disappear/fly out of out of the truck bed...
a six pack in a sack of ice usually does just fine...


----------

